
Vulnerabilities in Fax Protocol Let Hackers Infiltrate Networks via Fax Machines - hsnewman
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/vulnerabilities-in-fax-protocol-let-hackers-infiltrate-networks-via-fax-machines/
======
dreamcompiler
This one should be easy to fix: Unplug the phone cable from the fax machine.
Who needs a fax machine these days?

~~~
mikerm
In the US, a LOT do, especially in the medical industry. It's still a HIPAA
compliant mode of transmission (which blows my mind). I was a sysadmin in the
medical industry for a while until a year ago, and faxing was still the
primary means of document transfer. It's stupid, but security and newer
technology is the last thing on the medical providers mind.

